# FS: 2 IT Datnoids + Pictures



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

So I want to get rid of my last 2 Datnoids
These guys are small. Good for a grow out monster tank.
Id like to sell the both of them together $75 for both.
one is 3-4inches and the other is smaller.


















pick up in Pitt Meadows only. After thursday next week I may be able to meet. I would like to get rid of them sooner though.

thanks
ben


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

any pictures


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

so tempting but lack the funds


----------



## jayc (May 23, 2010)

what kind of tank mates can these fish have other then arowanas? can they be with severums and oscars?


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

nice fish man, i saw them over the weekend


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

they can be kept with pretty much everything. Dats are aggresive towards smaller fish..if they can fit it in their mouth. they will definetly try to eat it.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

If I get the funds you will get a pm!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> If I get the funds you will get a pm!!


no problemo rachel!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Free bump for a good price on IT =)
If anyone dunno how much they cost, go shop around and you'll see =)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pics have been added..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump pictures added.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

forgot to add 
depending on what you have I may be interested in a trade of a $75 value..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry folks Dats are now sold!

ben


----------

